# Billing Memberships/Certfications



## bkwrmz7 (Apr 7, 2010)

Does anyone belong to a billing association? If so, which ones, and how has the memberships helped you? Has anyone gotten certified in billing, If so who thru? I'm asking strictly about billing not just coding.


----------



## Elsa1 (Apr 7, 2010)

I belong to MAB-Medical Association of Billers.  The website is sad and scant.  The ability to gain CEU's is not as easy as it is with the AAPC.  CEU's must be face-to-face contact.  No publications like Edgeblast are accepted.  To be quite frank, I think it's a weak association.  Who charges $100 to pre-approve programs and workshops for CEU's?!?


----------



## smarcolina (Apr 7, 2010)

I have been a member of AMBA (American Medical Billing Assocation) for many years and am very happy with the association.  You can easily become certified. The website is full of valuable information.  When you join you will receive newsletters and invitations to meetings, etc.  You can easily acquire the necessary CEU's to keep up your certification.
Sharon


----------



## bkwrmz7 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you so much for the replies! That helped my decision very much!!
Shannon


----------



## GregPress (Apr 13, 2010)

I am a member of HBMA.

Very professional.


----------

